# Today's Picks...



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 15, 2020)

OK, I am excited about this, so I have to share. A friend of mine is moving (retiring) and I received a list of cameras he has for sale. Picked up an original Boy Scout and Girl Scout Kodak Brownie and a minty Nikon S2 with the 1.4 lens. One of my dream cameras and am thrilled!

Mark


----------



## Space Face (Aug 16, 2020)

Good. Always nice to get something of interest.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Good. Always nice to get something of interest.


I have been wanting an S series Nikon for YEARS now. Here in China, they are almost never for sale, and when they are, it is $2-3,000. So, pretty stoked.

Be well,

Mark


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice buys......that S2 is one fine shoot'n iron.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 17, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> OK, I am excited about this, so I have to share. A friend of mine is moving (retiring) and I received a list of cameras he has for sale. Picked up an original Boy Scout and Girl Scout Kodak Brownie and a minty Nikon S2 with the 1.4 lens. One of my dream cameras and am thrilled!
> 
> Mark



I have wanted one for years now, but here in China, they run about $2,000 (12,000 RMB) and 99% of those are not for sale. So, when my friend told me $350, I pounced on it. Near mint condition as well. I also purchased original Boy Scout and Girl Scout brownies and a WW2 Japanese aerial camera. Very, very cool. I have an American one, so it will be good to have them together. Best week of camera picking in my life.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 17, 2020)

$350.........candy from a baby.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 17, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> $350.........candy from a baby.



I know. I almost felt guilty, but it quickly passed. Then he wrote me and said "I should have revised the price, but a deal is a deal". I respected that, so told him I would also take the Japanese camera, which I had admired in his office, so he was happy. Plus he knew they were going to someone who would love and cherish them.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes love the S2 as well. Nice blessing.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 17, 2020)

My friend sent me some photos of what I bought from him. Here they are, so excited!


----------

